# Rhom or compressus ?



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Called a rhom on the internet, though some seem to believe it's a compressus ?
What do you think ?


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

compressus


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

On which character can you define that plz ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Odd shaped S. rhombeus, not unusual.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Rhom for sure


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

yeah thats a rhom....heres my comp =]


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

It's a rhom for sure. A large compressus will have a bigger slope to the head like this guy.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Rhom for sure


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

My best guess is a Rhom and a sweet one at that :nod:


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Your rhom looks a lot my fish.


----------

